# Has Anyone Visited Mumbai  India?



## Lon (Jul 13, 2017)

I watched a Amazon Prime Doco last night on The Worlds Busiest Train Station. Incredible!!
Mumbai has a fascinating history but it's definitely not a city I would care to visit.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 13, 2017)

Let's send them condoms !!


----------



## jujube (Jul 13, 2017)

I'll be there in February; I'll let you know what I think about it then.   We're flying into Delhi and flying out of Mumbai.  

I'll have to go see the train station, as I LOVE train stations.  Probably a holdover from my childhood when I thought going to the train station was the cat's meow.  I still don't think an airport can hold up against a train station for "excitement"......the announcements echoing off all the marble, the sound of the trains, the smells.


----------



## Lon (Jul 13, 2017)

jujube said:


> I'll be there in February; I'll let you know what I think about it then.   We're flying into Delhi and flying out of Mumbai.
> 
> I'll have to go see the train station, as I LOVE train stations.  Probably a holdover from my childhood when I thought going to the train station was the cat's meow.  I still don't think an airport can hold up against a train station for "excitement"......the announcements echoing off all the marble, the sound of the trains, the smells.


I share your memories of train stations. For me it was Penn Station in Newark New Jersey.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes,  I have been there during my 2nd trip to Asia.  I spent 2 months traveling in India from Nepal to Calcutta, to New Delhi, to Mumbai, Goa and down through the heat of the south to Sri Lanka.  It was the trip of a life time.  Many don't like India, I loved it:  the trains, the temples, the beaches, the history, etc.  What's not to like?  Cows walking on the streets.  Yes, it part of the atmosphere.


----------



## merlin (Aug 16, 2017)

Packerjohn said:


> Yes,  I have been there during my 2nd trip to Asia.  I spent 2 months traveling in India from Nepal to Calcutta, to New Delhi, to Mumbai, Goa and down through the heat of the south to Sri Lanka.  It was the trip of a life time.  Many don't like India, I loved it:  the trains, the temples, the beaches, the history, etc.  What's not to like?  Cows walking on the streets.  Yes, it part of the atmosphere.


Yes I like India have been many times about 12 or 13 I think, loved everything about it like you, Mumbai was not my favourite city though, I preferred Rajasthan and the south...


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 16, 2017)

Not Mumbai, but Calcutta and Madras, back in 1990.  Two very different cities.    I loved India, too.


----------

